# Which software to install to get sound?



## lucky7456969 (Sep 28, 2012)

Which one from the port tree should I install in order to get sound?
FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 VMWare
Thanks
Jack


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2012)

Handbook: 8.2 Setting Up the Sound Card


----------

